# CLICKSTAR INJECTOR PEN BLACKLISTED BY NHS



## Jerry Brimson (Nov 3, 2017)

I was given a prescription for a new clickstar injector pen last week, Chemist advised me they are not available on the nhs.
Has anyone else heard this?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 3, 2017)

It's not a pen I use, but i'm pretty sure some of our other members do. I didn't think it was possible for a doctor to prescribe something unless they have a code for it, meaning it is available  I don't see why they wouldn't be.


----------



## Robin (Nov 3, 2017)

Jerry Brimson said:


> I was given a prescription for a new clickstar injector pen last week, Chemist advised me they are not available on the nhs.
> Has anyone else heard this?


This doesn't answer your question, but when I needed a half unit pen for my Lantus, I rang Sanofi and they sent me a Junior star free of charge. Might be worth pursuing this line for your clikstar, if that's the one you particularly want.


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 7, 2017)

Jerry Brimson said:


> I was given a prescription for a new clickstar injector pen last week, Chemist advised me they are not available on the nhs.
> Has anyone else heard this?


Good luck sorting Jerry


----------

